

Things I've learned to recruit great hackers - mmaunder
http://www.currentlyobsessed.com/2010/04/09/3-things-ive-learned-to-recruit-great-hackers/

======
drtse4
Not too relevant, given the title i expected something more.

~~~
adrianwaj
headline fails - the new spam

------
jswinghammer
I don't really get why a hacker would take a contract position before going on
full time. When I look for jobs I have my choice of several options. A
contract position is pretty much the worst thing you could offer me. In fact I
don't think it's ever happened to me.

~~~
lsc
I feel the same way about W2 positions; but yeah, uh, if you are going for
someone who is good (and who is recognised as good... not all good programmers
are recognised as such.) they aren't desperate, and they are unlikely to take
a contracting position if they want a W2 (and visa-versa) without a large
premium.

~~~
trevelyan
A lot of good people in niche areas have their own projects and goals and
don't mind picking up part-time work if it fits in with their goals. This
might not describe the guy you want running your server, but its the way a LOT
of creative freelancers work.

Just anecdotally, two of my best hires started working for me in some part-
time capacity before coming on full-time. In these cases, hiring part-time
ended up being a kind of courtship. Especially since people instinctively
judge most jobs by the salary, if you've got a small but growing company,
hiring part-time can be a useful way of ramping up help while controlling
costs.

------
Osmose
Although short, the last bit about focusing on a single school is important.
Electronic Arts does some heavy recruiting at my school, including tours and
talks with our student ACM chapter.

I know it works because they got me to intern there twice. :P

~~~
lsc
ah, but will you continue working there if/once you have options?

------
arihant
"He writes about startup things that haven't already been written about 9000
times."

Probably he only found these 3 not published exactly 9000 times of all the
things he had in mind. That's just deadly info retrieval. ;-)

But I too agree on the last point. We see it happening all the time.

